# Howdy all from Texas



## HiggySan40 (Oct 16, 2006)

_Howdy all you happy people!!!_


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2006)

Howdy back, HS!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Howdy yourself and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bydand (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2006)

Howdy nieghbor and welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## hemi (Oct 17, 2006)

Howdy Howdy


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 18, 2006)

Howdy to you, as well!  

Looks like you have a good variety of experience, and we look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Howdy right back atcha!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello there, you happy person!(cue Droopy cartoon)


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------

